# Lidma and miluju



## Miralasa

What are the words '(s) lidma and (já vás) miluju'? They are marked invalid by Czech spellchecker. Why were they used in a book?


----------



## Hrdlodus

"s lidma" means "with people" (basic form: lidé (plural))
"lidma je možno ovládat" means "it is possible to control people", exactly "with people is possible handle" (Sorry, I can't so good english.)

"lidma" is marked as invalid, because the right form is "lidmi". "lidma" is spoken version


"miluju" means "I love" (infinitiv: milovat)
"miluju" is marked as invalid, because the right form is "miluji". "lidma" is spoken version


----------



## wtfpwnage

It is not that you would have to use lidma when speaking and lidmi when writing (although when writing official documents etc. using lidmi might be better)


----------



## Hrdlodus

In formal situation (speaking, writing) you should use right form "lidmi" and "miluji".
In common situation you can use both.

But my feeling:
In common situation looks better using "lidmi". But "lidma" isn't wrong to use.
But "miluju" is often - because this is used in specific situation (man + woman = love), using "miluji" looks too formal.


----------



## ilocas2

miluji/miluju - both are considered as Standard Czech (at least they are both in Internetová jazyková příručka). So it's strange that the spellchecker marked miluju as invalid.


----------



## Hrdlodus

I looked to pravidla.cz, there "miluju" isn't. So it depends, what is source of dictionary of Spellchecker. And only right source of Czech language is book of Czech languge (Pravidla...) from Ústav pro jazyk český.
Very common words are transformed to formal language. That is this case. And other cases with -ji/-ju.


----------

